# Making a vivarium rock background



## Becky Wheeler

Hiya guys,

Well I've finally decided to give it a go. I've got loads of Poly, sillicone and Grout.

So I started by place a large poly sheet on the back wall and sides of the viv. And using sillicone to stick the peices of poly together to give a rocky effect.





And then the mucky part! After an hour of letting the sillicone dry i started Applying the grout over the poly.





I'm going to leave it now for 24 hours to dry up and then paint it followed by varnishing.

So watch this space!.


----------



## chondro13

looking great but id put more than one layer of grout on!

cant wait for finished pics : victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Looking at it now it's drying and yes it needs another layer so i'm going to put another layer of grout on tomorrow.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

ok it's day 2 and i've just finished putting on the second layer of grout. I think it's looking a lot better. Depending on how it looks once dried I might paint it tomorrow.


----------



## chondro13

looking really good hun - if you sand it before painting it will have a lovely smooth rock effect : victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hmmmm now you have me thinking! :mf_dribble:Thanks hunny my hubby has a small sander in his shed!!!.

I've just got back from Homebase as they have some paint half price, so for a fiver I got a dark terracota to match the tiles on the floor.


----------



## chondro13

ooh excellent - just use normal hand held sandpaper because im worried a power sander may be a little strong lol!! 

its looking really great though, lucky beardie :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Yeah your right, We've got loads of sandpaper kicking about somewhere.

And you said "Lucky Beardie" Which one?? I have so many PMSL! I don't know which one to put in?? I might put my bloodreds in there?? I dunno?? :lol2:


----------



## coprex

great ! : victory:


----------



## Lizardlady

Looks good I am tempted to have a go myself when mine gets bigger.

What paint, grout and varnish is safe to use?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

I'm using just ready to use grout from Homebase and as for a varnish as long as it non toxic then it's fine. As for paint i'm just using a household paint.


----------



## rabbit

Cool background - you are making it look so easy and it's probably a lot cheaper than buying the exoterra stuff! Good job :notworthy:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hiya mate,

Well most of the poly was free from my local fish monger and the sheets for the back & side walls are offcuts from when my husband insulated his shed.

The grout is about a tenner from Homebase, sillicone is about £4 and the paint is a tenner and a snall pot of varnish is roughly £12.

It's well worth doing and it give you the chance to be a bit creative : victory:


----------



## rabbit

Plus you get exactly what you want! I'd have never thought about doing this myself - might give it ago now. :notworthy:




Becky Wheeler said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Well most of the poly was free from my local fish monger and the sheets for the back & side walls are offcuts from when my husband insulated his shed.
> 
> The grout is about a tenner from Homebase, sillicone is about £4 and the paint is a tenner and a snall pot of varnish is roughly £12.
> 
> It's well worth doing and it give you the chance to be a bit creative : victory:


----------



## jaf2212

Hi Becky, Looks good, so which is going to be the lucky beadie?


----------



## Lizardlady

You are definately making me think I might have a go at that!
Please post pics when it's done!!


----------



## Coal And Ciller

Can not wait to see the Rock background finished.


----------



## lola

I'm definitely probably maybe going to have a go myself..... please can I ask - coz it's dreadful messy stuff to cut and I know I'll be finding little tiny white balls under every cushion for months to come - what did you use to cut and shape the polystyrene??


----------



## crazycallum

would a background like this be fine for use in a snakes vivarium?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hiya hunnies,

Well this late lastnight the second layer of grout was dry so i decided to have a go at painting it. I need to go over a few areas today with a smaller brush as my eyes were boggled lastnight so i missed some bits! lol.

I used a dark terracota to give a reddish brown effect rock. 



As for cutting the poly sheets I used a this Knife, very sharp and cuts clean through poly, You will still get messy but not a much. I had the hoover next to me to avoid bits of poly getting everywhere.



So really all I have to do now is touch up those bits I missed with a small paint brush and then let that dry out and get started with the varnishing.

It's well worth a go alothough my right arm is aching this morning and my fingers are so rough and sore. But still worth it, PMSL.

Also someone asked if this was ok to use with snakes, hell yeah it will be fine, if anything it will help them to remove their shed!.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Well this morning I touched up the background with more paint and I missed a few bits here & There.

The paint is now dry and I now plan to go away now and start brushing on the varnish!.

Also, I lost my kitty yesterday and guess were she was the little madam! She was lovely and warm! and got in a strop when i took here out.


----------



## The Roach Hut

*re*

looks good hun.... im in middle of building a 6 x 3 x 3 for my bloods and its swallowing the foam due to its size... il make a post when i finish it but the foaming taken 3 weeks so far and still not finished lol..


----------



## Becky Wheeler

A while ago I tried using foam from a can and it works out so expensive cos you have to use so much of it and in the end I gave up!. Be great to see what you've done though!. Your Beardies are so lucky to have such a large viv!.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Ok hunnies, I have put the first coat of Varnish on the background!. This picture was taken just after I finished and it is almost dry now as it turns clear when dry!.

And the varnish I use was water based varnish and does'nt give off a lot of fumes.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

This is what it looks like now although their are still a few wet white areas. But it's looking good.


----------



## rabbit

That looks really good! You deserve a huge pat on the back and well deserved break after your efforts....now to whom do we send our 'viv background' orders????! :lol2:


----------



## martin day

thats a job very well done :notworthy:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

rabbit said:


> That looks really good! You deserve a huge pat on the back and well deserved break after your efforts....now to whom do we send our 'viv background' orders????! :lol2:


Awww Thanks hunny! 

Right The beardies have moved in as everything is dry/rock hard and fume free thanks to the water base varnish.

So The lucky Beardies are Ruby (Italian Red), Azazel (hypo citrus) And Shelby my Bloodred USA x Yellow.



And Ruby's colours just pop out in here new home!.




Ok it's now time for the next project....


----------



## Becky Wheeler

ok This one is a bit special because both me and my husband are working on this one!. My husband is making something for the middle of the viv as he's an artist and wants to get involved :bash:, I'm keeping this one a secret until it's finished!.

But here's what it looks like for today. Tomorrow I will put another layer of grout!.


----------



## rabbit

Becky Wheeler said:


> ok This one is a bit special because both me and my husband are working on this one!. My husband is making something for the middle of the viv as he's an artist and wants to get involved :bash:, I'm keeping this one a secret until it's finished!.


We could start a guessing game with this! (I'm assuming the husband's contribution will fill the white gap in the last photo) - i'll start...will it be a rock in the shape of Princess Leia's head? (Star Wars fans??!) :lol2: 

http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/1/7/f_1012320m_86f90af.jpg&srv=img37
http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/1/7/f_1012321m_8562190.jpg&srv=img32


----------



## Becky Wheeler

PMSL! You crack me up! :lol2:

Nope keep guessing :whistling2:

I've already had a wicked idea for viv no.3! But I need to get this one done first! So many ideas right now and I want to do them all at the same time :devil:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

ok guys,
It's day 2 and I have put on the second layer of grout and put my husbands peice in the middle.
Still needs more grout so watch this space...


----------



## chondro13

Becky Wheeler said:


> ok guys,
> It's day 2 and I have put on the second layer of grout and put my husbands peice in the middle.
> Still needs more grout so watch this space...


THAT looks AWESOME!!!!

'death valley' in a viv :no1::no1::no1::notworthy:


----------



## cubeykc

Becky Wheeler said:


> ok guys,
> It's day 2 and I have put on the second layer of grout and put my husbands peice in the middle.
> Still needs more grout so watch this space...


:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

that is great i got to try that out one day:notworthy:


----------



## karma

Nice job,loving the skull 1 :2thumb:.

I started making them by using my hands aswell,but after many many hours of sore wrists i started applying the grout with a paint brush,first coat thin and rather watery followed by a couple of more layers of grout slightly thicker,

it gives a smooth finish if you want that look and no sanding is needed,just a little tip for future reference if you want smooth edges and its far easier and quicker to do,plus i felt easier only leaving it a day or 2 to dry between coats,whereas putting it on by hand took upto a week to dry out properly sometimes.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

karma said:


> Nice job,loving the skull 1 :2thumb:.
> 
> I started making them by using my hands aswell,but after many many hours of sore wrists i started applying the grout with a paint brush,first coat thin and rather watery followed by a couple of more layers of grout slightly thicker,
> 
> it gives a smooth finish if you want that look and no sanding is needed,just a little tip for future reference if you want smooth edges and its far easier and quicker to do,plus i felt easier only leaving it a day or 2 to dry between coats,whereas putting it on by hand took upto a week to dry out properly sometimes.


Thanks hun, I might give that a go on viv no.3!

Ok yesterday I got busy again! with the second coat of grout although I might have to do a third! as this skull is proving a challenge for me!. Excuse the dirty glass as I put them back on to bake the grout dry.


I'm having a rest this weekend as i'm working later and sunday. Plus my hands need a break LOL. But will be back on it come monday.


----------



## HadesDragons

That looks amazing! You'll give the poor beardies nightmares though!!

Any idea how you're going to finish it - are you planning to do it like the other one or is the skull going to get some sort of artwork on it?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

HadesDragons said:


> That looks amazing! You'll give the poor beardies nightmares though!!
> 
> Any idea how you're going to finish it - are you planning to do it like the other one or is the skull going to get some sort of artwork on it?


Well this is the thing? I don't actually know yet? :lol2:

I know my hubby wants to sand down the skull and paint it grey/stoney effect with darker shading here & there.

But he's an artist and keeps coming up with different ideas all the time so I kinda loose track after a while :bash:

I'm in charge of the poly/rocky background and grouting and he's incharge of the rest!:whip:


----------



## kevin cross

that looks totally amazing becky, love the skull


----------



## Ellis

both look epicccccc.. lucky bludy beardies i say... my rooms not that cool!


----------



## lil_jo84

Wow these are both stunning! Thats some very lucky and very spoiled beardies you have right there. Stewie (my beardie) is now looking at me with disgust cos he is very jealous lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thank you hun.

If i can do it hun then anyone can! Give it a try hun it's so simple, messy but enjoyable:lol2:

Monday morning were getting some paint! So that should be fun on the skully viv.


----------



## smilo

These backgrounds look so cool I'm very tempted to give it a go myself! The thing putting me off though was the UV tube. What brand do you use and how big is the viv? If you are getting good levels of UV at the ground level using a reflector with the tube at the top then I'm almost certainly going to give this a try - my viv looks so boring now!


----------



## Tommy123

That's brilliant!!!


----------



## The Roach Hut

*re*



Becky Wheeler said:


> A while ago I tried using foam from a can and it works out so expensive cos you have to use so much of it and in the end I gave up!. Be great to see what you've done though!. Your Beardies are so lucky to have such a large viv!.


Well i have just finished the foam work on mine so just a bit of expanding foam to fill craks then i can start the grout hun


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> ok guys,
> It's day 2 and I have put on the second layer of grout and put my husbands peice in the middle.
> Still needs more grout so watch this space...


 be awesum for snakes they could climb in and out of the eyes lol


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Well this is the thing? I don't actually know yet? :lol2:
> 
> I know my hubby wants to sand down the skull and paint it grey/stoney effect with darker shading here & there.
> 
> But he's an artist and keeps coming up with different ideas all the time so I kinda loose track after a while :bash:
> 
> I'm in charge of the poly/rocky background and grouting and he's incharge of the rest!:whip:


 you know what u should do hun ? id drill 2 small holes in back of the viv and mount 2 red leds in the eyes on a timer so they come on when lights go out it would just give a small dull glow but be cool enough to light the eyes up


----------



## Becky Wheeler

ok guys it's now tuesday and this is how it's looking at the moment! My husband has painted the background in a light grey and is now shading the viv by using an airbrush to give it a MORE stone looking effect. For anyone interested in seeing more of his work you can go to his website www.sveeart.com


----------



## Becky Wheeler

FireDragon said:


> you know what u should do hun ? id drill 2 small holes in back of the viv and mount 2 red leds in the eyes on a timer so they come on when lights go out it would just give a small dull glow but be cool enough to light the eyes up


Hehe we've thought about that!! Hmmmm.....SO VERY TEMPTING! :mf_dribble:


----------



## chondro13

wooooah that looks f***ing epic!!!!!


----------



## The Roach Hut

*re*

you so should do it lol be wicked to see.... i got the messy stage of grouting an 8x 3 x3 viv now its going to take forever lol... when im up your way next il have to pop in take a look at your dragons u have some stunners from what i see


----------



## Svee

Fiiiinished hehe (well just gotta give it a coat ot two of varnish)...














































Its not fantastic as ive only spent a couple of hours on the airbrushing (got paying customers work to get on with hehehe).

If any of you are thinking "i wanna give that a try" you dont need an airbrush, all you need is some grey, black and while paint. Paint the whole thing grey, get a large paint brush with stiff bristles and flick little splats of paint all over it (as you can see in the last pic). Then do the same splatty flick method (thats the technical term that, splatty flick) with the black all over.

Then get yourself a smaller paintbrush and using the black, paint some cracks. Once that is done use the smaller brush and the white to highlight some of the edges of the cracks (try to keep in mind where your light source is coming from so you highlight the right edges).

And there ya have it, hey presto.

Now all we need are some red LED eyes and a fogger ROFLMAO :lol2:


----------



## Jb1432

Svee said:


> Fiiiinished hehe (well just gotta give it a coat ot two of varnish)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not fantastic as ive only spent a couple of hours on the airbrushing (got paying customers work to get on with hehehe).
> 
> If any of you are thinking "i wanna give that a try" you dont need an airbrush, all you need is some grey, black and while paint. Paint the whole thing grey, get a large paint brush with stiff bristles and flick little splats of paint all over it (as you can see in the last pic). Then do the same splatty flick method (thats the technical term that, splatty flick) with the black all over.
> 
> Then get yourself a smaller paintbrush and using the black, paint some cracks. Once that is done use the smaller brush and the white to highlight some of the edges of the cracks (try to keep in mind where your light source is coming from so you highlight the right edges).
> 
> And there ya have it, hey presto.
> 
> Now all we need are some red LED eyes and a fogger ROFLMAO :lol2:


 
Mate that is effin phenomanal!!!! I dont what to say its so good, well done!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Jb1432 said:


> Mate that is effin phenomanal!!!! I dont what to say its so good, well done!


Thanks hunnies!

I am very proud and thankful to my hubby. I never knew it would come out looking this fantastic! Now all I need now is to find that Indiana Jones figure! *Becky goes on a hunt around the house!*


----------



## holo255

That Is one insane Viv!
:lol2:
Cant wait to see what you have in mind for number 3


----------



## Svee

hehe he he hehe...









*goes off to try and grow up a bit* :lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut

*re*

awesum still think those red led's need to go in it would look wicked when lights are out hehehe


----------



## cubeykc

that is by far the best background iv ever seen its truly amazing


----------



## jaf2212

Wow, that is great, looks like you both have to much time on your hands


----------



## cubeykc

what dose your oh do the dose he do air brushing for a living?


----------



## Svee

cubeykc said:


> what dose your oh do the dose he do air brushing for a living?


I do indeed mate yeah. Bikes, Leathers, Guitars, even viv backgrounds now lol.
If it'll stay still long enough i'll paint it hehe


----------



## cubeykc

Svee said:


> I do indeed mate yeah. Bikes, Leathers, Guitars, even viv backgrounds now lol.
> If it'll stay still long enough i'll paint it hehe


you have some mad skills it looks amazing


----------



## RasperAndy

Svee said:


> hehe he he hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goes off to try and grow up a bit* :lol2:


please don't ever grow up, 

and pm me the website for that figure (honestly i must own it)


----------



## Svee

PM sent


----------



## chondro13

Svee said:


> hehe he he hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goes off to try and grow up a bit* :lol2:



:notworthy: amazing work! i was playing around with an airbrush on an old bike - epic fail... thats all i can say... :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thanks for all your kind comments guys & Gals! It means a lot to us and give us the will power to carry on as we are total newbies in making rock backgrounds.

Well the "Skully Viv" has had 2 coats of varnish today and is already dry and fume free! So tomorrow the beardies move in! :2thumb: I have decided that Kamu & Mindy deserve this one as Kamu is a stunning bright beardie and Mindy is lush too but very skinny at the mo as last week she surprised me with eggs!. So she needs fattening up and deserves a new home with her husband.

Lets see what they think tomorrow?? I will start work on viv no.3 next week as I am broke and pay day is on friday. So friday I will take a quick trip to homebase for some more grout and sealant.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was searching the net for ideas for a new viv background and came across this thread! So joined up just to say that is brilliant!!!!

*steals ideas* Wohahaha


----------



## Jim B

wowzerz!!! absolute quality job guys, gives people like me ideas!!!:no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

I just noticed! I did'nt post any pics up of the new occupants of this cool viv!

Here ya go! Tell ya what! This background really brings out there colours!


















I have not started on viv 3 yet. I just been so busy lately. I still plan to do it though! I'm not giving up! lol


----------



## The Roach Hut

looks awesum becky and the dragons seem to love it too


----------



## egghead404

Firstly the backgrounds are amazing :no1:

Would it be okay to build something like this for my froggies?
but with more ledges and vines?


----------



## The Roach Hut

im sure Becky will give u permission, you go right ahead and make a start :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

You sure can mate! Just make sure it's sealed really tight with silicone and varnish if your using it for a humid setup.


----------



## egghead404

:2thumb: Cheers.
and again brill work on the backgrounds


----------



## reptiles_galore

absolute amazing, that really is stunning ideas running right through my head atm


----------



## orrimaarrkko

im looking for something for the back of mine, after its made and grouted what paint should i be using. dont want to use anything harmful.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

As long as it's not solvent then it should be fine. I use ordinary household paint. and then a non toxic varnish.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58

acrylic paint is safe to use.....and great to work with


----------



## excession

10/10 both of you 

Fantastic viv!

I am going to start work on my Corn snake vivs soon, will have to see what I can come up with to try and equal what yuo've done here!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

excession said:


> 10/10 both of you
> 
> Fantastic viv!
> 
> I am going to start work on my Corn snake vivs soon, will have to see what I can come up with to try and equal what yuo've done here!!


Just take your time hun and use your imagination! It really does work!! If me & my hubby can come out with this result then you should be able to do the same :2thumb:


----------



## adhamyo

nice Vivs! but what do you mean grout? is it just like cement or that tile filler stuff. Can i use any paint or are some toxic to reptile? And are any varnishes toxic to them? and last of all what do you use to stick everything on?


----------



## scorpion0151

Absolutly awsome!! My garter snake would love a viv like that, just got to find the time now


----------



## LouRich

I've been building fake rock and got into it, but I only sealed mine with PVA which turns white when wet :bash: :censor:
After seeing yours, thinking of whipping it back out and varnishing it, didn't know you could.

I now know how I am going to seal my latest, cheers!

By the way, this thread has been amazing, you are the fake rock God :notworthy:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thanks hunnies xx

Just a shame I had to sell up (including the stack!) but I got a boa about 6 weeks ago and just got a 6x2x2 vivarium built so i'm kinda itching to make a background for this vivarium! So watch this space!


----------



## ross

great work with the backgrounds,i cant wait to see the boas viv done aswell,really looking forward to that build


----------



## LouRich

:whistling2: Now that really is a space to get your teeth into :gasp:
Cant wait for this space to start rolling again :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## SkyGreen

Svee said:


> hehe he he hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goes off to try and grow up a bit* :lol2:


 
:lol2::rotfl:That's BRILLIANT!!! Love it :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

right I have come up with a heck of a plan!! but it's gonna take a while and your see why soon enough!! LOL. I just need to order some thick sheets of poly now!!. Hopefully the end result will be worth it.

Boy this is gonna get messy! :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

ok this is what I have in mind! but it won't be as detailed as this as i'm not that good! LOL. Basically a wall of skulls with a rocky effect inbetween each skull if that makes sense.


----------



## Fangzilla

:flrt: Wow some great vivs here.
I'm a newbie & am about to make the jump from Inverts to reptiles and I'm just getting the viv sorted for my first Beardie.
Instead of grout could I use ModRoc to cover poly rocks?

Thanks


----------



## dark desires

hahaha guess ya becoming famous as my m8 came round a few days ago showing me that pic of the skull back and wants to do it :lol2:
and he dont even have a rfuk account.
Gonna be some painfull hands with the loads of skull back your planing will defo be another great viv.
great work.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hehe good to hear the skully viv has become popular!

Well I got the poly now!! so just need to buy LOADS of grout and start cutting/moulding. Will post up progress/how to do pictures again for you all


----------



## dark desires

looking forward to seeing it :2thumb:
The pic is on his phone and he is showing EVERY1 lol
Can bet it will be on his facebook soon aswell:lol2:


----------



## Stelios

Really good work. Just an idea but can you premix the grout and paint together or buy coloured grout, might cut down on the labour a bit.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

You can buy brown, white or grey coloured grout from homebase. Not sure but I think some people on here have mixed in some colour into the grout. Might be worth looking up??


----------



## Guest

Nice viv's  I especially like the skull one : victory:


----------



## samiboy

would you sell me one if so how much for 3ft by 1ft.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

samiboy said:


> would you sell me one if so how much for 3ft by 1ft.


 
Sorry mate but I would need to build it inside the viv otherwise it would fall apart due to weight.


----------



## samiboy

ok...


----------



## Massis

Stelios said:


> Really good work. Just an idea but can you premix the grout and paint together or buy coloured grout, might cut down on the labour a bit.


I bought red colorant for my viv and added it to grey grout. The result is bright red grout!










So yes, you can mix sand or colorant into your grout!


as for the TS: the skully viv is AWESOME! a true piece of art!


----------



## oxxxdanniexxxo

awsome viv's :0)


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thank you hunnies x

I've got another 2 vivs to do. 1x 3ft and 1 x 6ft viv.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Just finished off this project on a 3ft vivarium for my boa.


----------



## Superfreak

well done becky, the skull background looks amazing (shame you had to sell the stack though)


----------



## strongboW

With it being polystyrene is it not stable and crack very easy? Could I do this for my exo terro fanarium?


----------



## honey-pie

no cos once youve built up a couple of layers of grout over the poly it becomes really tough and hardwaring hun


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thanks honey pie! yes once you've put some layers of grout ontop, painted it and put a few layers of varnish it's rock hard!


----------



## oz10

Gold star. Absotively posilutely fantabulously inspiring. great stuff


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thanks Oz, well Pandora has grown out of this viv! and she's currently in shed so once she's all done she will be moving into The Alchemy viv! which is a 4x2x2 And Ruby my brb will have the viv pictured above.


----------



## Frase

no more pictures? I love this lol.

You guys should have a sticky of make your own viv background step by step


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Frase said:


> no more pictures? I love this lol.
> 
> You guys should have a sticky of make your own viv background step by step


Thanks hunny! I have made a step by step and it's on you tube:

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 01

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 02

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 03

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 04 (final)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

And another!!

YouTube - custom vivarium background project for my Boas.


----------



## Frase

nice one thanks ill be sure to read em up.

Also, could you do the same for cresties? Or is it not possible as they cant grip it properly? I havent got cresties yet but figured i'd ask beforehand.

Would this also assist in the prevention of a wooden viv blowing or such through the humidity required for a crestie?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hiya mate,

Yes you can do the for a crestie! but make sure it's well sealed! If your having a humid enviroment then I would add more silicone while your making the background and also once it's painted I would add loads of coats of varnish ontop!!.

But remember to brush thin layers of varnish for ever coat otherwise it will take forever to dry and your end up with clumps of varnish where you've laid it on too thick and it will never go once the viv is dry.

I would probably add about 6 thin layers of varnish to protect it. This viv had 4 layers but it's for a boa.


----------



## Frase

sound matey nice one !

Although to be honest, i didnt like the alchemy as much as the original skull 1. lol.

and yeah i figured id just coat it with additional layers of varnish to help seal.

I was more concerned about whether a gecko could hang on it or not. (crestie i mean) but ya said yer =)


----------



## 4ftfreedom

amazing thread! just a heads up to all of you, my brother works in a tile shop and has told me that you can now get alot of different colour grouts. that might be an idea for my first background build, 

can you make the sides and back inside the viv and then take it out to do the rest?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

I build all my backgrounds inside the viv. If your gonna build it outside the viv make sure it will fit in the viv once completed!! That was my first error with my first build!.


----------



## mariex4

W*O*W* that skull background is fantastic hmmm i have 4x 2ft well just inder 2ft tanks lol ,1 with stenos and 3 with leos ,so were do i sent my order lmao ,were can i get the thin poly from as cant find it anywere its the mega thick stuff ,ive tryed my own caves etc but thats 1 thing id love to try ,i think this should be a sticky as its a great thing to show what you can make from just bits round the house and save a fortune well done on both back grounds but the skull one has to be the best lol :flrt:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Thanks hunny!!

The poly sheets I got off ebay as I found it quite cheap! The thicker the sheets the better really!! 1-2cm thick is ideal.

And then it was a trip to homebase for silicone, ready made tile grout and a sharp cutting knife to get clean straight cuts from the poly sheets and also make your husband feel unsettled as your cutting away! LOL.

I'm really stuck for ideas on my 6ft viv!! Don't want anymore skulls!.....But that light bulb over my head keeps flickering with ideas! :bash:


----------



## NicolasB

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Absolutely amazing work guys! defo inspirational for us mere mortals!

I have just managed to get my hands on a pair of AWD's, and i have been pondering what to do for a background for them, and then i saw this and oh well, i think i just figured it out!

i am going to try give it a bash, gonna have to make it super tightly sealed for the water dragons, but its worth a bash!

Becky, i read in one of the posts that you do all your builds inside the tank coz of the weight, just how heavy is it?

i have an old Argos Canvas cupboard that i am going to use the frame for and then use some shade netting to cover it up all around (Like a flexarium) but the tank is 4ftx5ftx2ft, and i am starting to doubt if that frame will hold the weight????

Thanks for the amazing thread, i have read every post on all 12 pages!!!

keep up the good work!:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> Absolutely amazing work guys! defo inspirational for us mere mortals!
> 
> I have just managed to get my hands on a pair of AWD's, and i have been pondering what to do for a background for them, and then i saw this and oh well, i think i just figured it out!
> 
> i am going to try give it a bash, gonna have to make it super tightly sealed for the water dragons, but its worth a bash!
> 
> Becky, i read in one of the posts that you do all your builds inside the tank coz of the weight, just how heavy is it?
> 
> i have an old Argos Canvas cupboard that i am going to use the frame for and then use some shade netting to cover it up all around (Like a flexarium) but the tank is 4ftx5ftx2ft, and i am starting to doubt if that frame will hold the weight????
> 
> Thanks for the amazing thread, i have read every post on all 12 pages!!!
> 
> keep up the good work!:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Hi Nicholas!

Many Thanks for the kind comments! As for weight wise of a background, it really does vary. To give you an example I normally place 3 thick layers of grout over my poly background and once dry it does become rock hard and weighs quite a bit!.

My 4x2x2 viv "The Alchemy viv" Has become so heavy that even pushing it out to reach cables at the back is a nightmare due to the weight!. It's sat on a 6ft viv and I dare lift it to find out it's exact weight LOL.

To be honest I don't know if your frame would support the weight?? And then it all has to be water tight for you dragons?? If I was you I would get a 2nd hand large viv and build a background in that hunny.


----------



## NicolasB

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice...

there is a guy on here that built a very cool background ( http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/386316-finally-finished-water-dragon-viv.html ) and he built it and simply pushed it into the tank from behind and can take it out when he moves. i think that might be a simpler solution as i will be able to test the weight in the frame and if it doesnt hold at least i dont have to rebuild the background! :whistling2:

as for being water tight, i guess its going to require loads of varnish! :lol2:

thanks again for a very cool thread, once i have moved and decided how best to approach this (as i have never done anything like it, and not very artistic, but i am pretty good with my hands) i will keep you updated...

keep it up!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> there is a guy on here that built a very cool background ( http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/386316-finally-finished-water-dragon-viv.html ) and he built it and simply pushed it into the tank from behind and can take it out when he moves. i think that might be a simpler solution as i will be able to test the weight in the frame and if it doesnt hold at least i dont have to rebuild the background! :whistling2:
> 
> as for being water tight, i guess its going to require loads of varnish! :lol2:
> 
> thanks again for a very cool thread, once i have moved and decided how best to approach this (as i have never done anything like it, and not very artistic, but i am pretty good with my hands) i will keep you updated...
> 
> keep it up!!!:2thumb:


Sounds like an excellent Idea mate!! Yeah! when you start to make your background make sure you put pics on this forum!!. You don't need to be artistic at all just have an imagination and a good eye for how you want it to look!.

I never put my viv designs on paper like most do. I just see it in my head how I want it to look and just go for it.

You give it a go mate! Your surprise yourself! At what your capable of doing.


----------



## NicolasB

*watch this space...*

Thanks for the words of encouragement! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

will be giving it a bash in the next few weeks hopefully and then i will put some pics up...

also found some grout colourant so you can save some time on the painting... just colour the grout to get it a rock colour and away you go!

Thanks again, and i will be sure to put some pics up asap...

Cheers...:mrgreen:


----------



## NicolasB

*i finally got it done! =)*

Hey Becky,

how you doing?

its been a while, but i thought i should let you know i have finally built the tank for the Water Dragons! your help was invaluable, thank you!

as soon as i get the pics up i will post them onto this thread so you can see the finished product! =)

cheers!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Awwww well done hunny!!! Yeah pm me some pics when your ready!!! I bet you've done an awesome job!!

BTW!!! I'm currently working on another background project! not finished yet and it's taken me 2 months already!!. You know when you get an idea and then think to yourself this is gonna be epic!! And then once you've started the project you think.......This is way over my head!! :lol2: 

But I keep cracking on with it when I get the chance and just hope it turns out ok??


----------



## NicolasB

Ha Ha! i know exactly what you mean! it took me months to get mine done too! it helped that my dragons were safe and sound at the pet store though!

word of advice to anyone readin, dont attempt to make a huge viv with a background in a studio flat! Lol! i built mine without much thought and was 4mm away from having it stuck in the flat forever! ha ha!

i am uploading the pics to photobucket, so i will post them asap =)

cant wait to see your new project, sure it will be awesome!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> Ha Ha! i know exactly what you mean! it took me months to get mine done too! it helped that my dragons were safe and sound at the pet store though!
> 
> word of advice to anyone readin, dont attempt to make a huge viv with a background in a studio flat! Lol! i built mine without much thought and was 4mm away from having it stuck in the flat forever! ha ha!
> 
> i am uploading the pics to photobucket, so i will post them asap =)
> 
> cant wait to see your new project, sure it will be awesome!


LOL!!! call it a learning experience hunny :lol2: I call them Oopsies:lol2: And i've done plenty.


----------



## NicolasB

k so here goes, i am just going to do the pics all at once, easier that way and Becky has already given very detailed step by step instructions earlier on in this thread...

Enjoy and all comments welcome!




















































































WOW! more pics than i thought and only put a few up! ha ha! hope you all liked it and many thanks yet again to Becky! unfortunately i had absolutely no chance in the art department following her hubby's insanely brilliant artwork on their skull tank!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> k so here goes, i am just going to do the pics all at once, easier that way and Becky has already given very detailed step by step instructions earlier on in this thread...
> 
> Enjoy and all comments welcome!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> WOW! more pics than i thought and only put a few up! ha ha! hope you all liked it and many thanks yet again to Becky! unfortunately i had absolutely no chance in the art department following her hubby's insanely brilliant artwork on their skull tank!


 
OMG!!!! That is totally wicked!!! 5 stars hunny!!!!!


----------



## dan.iysh

very impressed by these backgrounds, your tempting me to buy another viv to have a go, couple of questions though do you use heat mat if so where is it?? with the ledges and branches in place is the uv lamp ok mounted on the ceiling??
all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

dan.iysh said:


> very impressed by these backgrounds, your tempting me to buy another viv to have a go, couple of questions though do you use heat mat if so where is it?? with the ledges and branches in place is the uv lamp ok mounted on the ceiling??
> all advice is appreciated.


Hiya mate,

Thanks for your comment.

I don't use heat mats only basking lamps that have guards on them as for the UV tubes as long as you secure them well to the ceiling they will be fine. I can't remember what you call them now but there those nails with the the rubber bit that you normally use to secure phone wires to the walls. If your that concerned you could make a wire mes guard to go over the UV tube. You can buy a sheet of this mesh from homebase for a fiver and it goes a long way.


----------



## dartford-Jack

Wow!! Wicked vivs! Definitely going to give this a go when my snakes are in bigger vivs.

Just wondering......how well does it clean? I take it the varnish makes it water tight so cleaning is just as simple?


----------



## NicolasB

Thanks for the comments folks! i take no credit here, Becky was the inspiration for this insane venture i undertook! :2thumb:

As becky said, i also dont use heat mats, ceramics are way more effective and have much less risk of hurting your reps... I found another advantage of using the ceramic is that with the rock background the ceramic actually heats the rock nicely and helps create warm surfaces for them to relax on, my guys like to chill on the ledge above the ceramic... (Presumably coz its warm up there...)

as for the cleaning, i guess it all depends, i would defo recommend a substrate coz it does make cleaning easier. but if you havent got substrate you can simply use a bucket of soapy water (Make sure its Rep safe though!) and a scrubbing brush... i did this before i put the coconut husk on the base and it wasnt too hard...

unlike my viv, i would recommend you give it as smooth a finish as possible as it will make it a lot easier to wipe down, rathrer than have to try and get all the water soaked up with paper towels once you have scrubbed it down...

The lighting also depends on what reps you have, my AWD's require a much lower temp than Beardies for example. i had a 160w Solar Glo lamp in the viv and neither of my fella's would sit under it as it was too hot, so i put a 60w spot lamp in and they love it now... as long as you have a good mixture of UV A & B lights to ensure they get light wherever they are in the tank, thats why i have 3 in my tank...

thanks again for the comments and please feel free to ask if you have any more questions...

Nic: victory:

p.s. give the background a bash, you will be surprised with the results you can achieve, just like i was with mine! =)

i may also be looking to upgrade my tank soon, so if anyone is interested in buying mine please feel free to PM me...


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> Thanks for the comments folks! i take no credit here, Becky was the inspiration for this insane venture i undertook! :2thumb:
> 
> As becky said, i also dont use heat mats, ceramics are way more effective and have much less risk of hurting your reps... I found another advantage of using the ceramic is that with the rock background the ceramic actually heats the rock nicely and helps create warm surfaces for them to relax on, my guys like to chill on the ledge above the ceramic... (Presumably coz its warm up there...)
> 
> as for the cleaning, i guess it all depends, i would defo recommend a substrate coz it does make cleaning easier. but if you havent got substrate you can simply use a bucket of soapy water (Make sure its Rep safe though!) and a scrubbing brush... i did this before i put the coconut husk on the base and it wasnt too hard...
> 
> unlike my viv, i would recommend you give it as smooth a finish as possible as it will make it a lot easier to wipe down, rathrer than have to try and get all the water soaked up with paper towels once you have scrubbed it down...
> 
> The lighting also depends on what reps you have, my AWD's require a much lower temp than Beardies for example. i had a 160w Solar Glo lamp in the viv and neither of my fella's would sit under it as it was too hot, so i put a 60w spot lamp in and they love it now... as long as you have a good mixture of UV A & B lights to ensure they get light wherever they are in the tank, thats why i have 3 in my tank...
> 
> thanks again for the comments and please feel free to ask if you have any more questions...
> 
> Nic: victory:
> 
> p.s. give the background a bash, you will be surprised with the results you can achieve, just like i was with mine! =)
> 
> i may also be looking to upgrade my tank soon, so if anyone is interested in buying mine please feel free to PM me...


Well said hunny!! Cleaning is not really an issue. I just use soapy water and a sponge. But yeah make sure your background is nice and smooth. The way I did this was everytime I grouted say one side of a wall I would wet my hands with water and rub over the grout you just applied.

Hold on I have a vid..

You need to go to 1 min 16 sec on the video.

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 02


----------



## NicolasB

Wish i had seen your vid before i did mine!!! :lol2: 

Stupid question - did you use tile grout or tile adhesive????
Only asking coz i battled to find coloured grout, well any decent colour anyway, but i used the ready mixed tile adhesive... found it in grey and it worked like a charm! just easier than having to paint afterwards...

My Ozzie's LOVE their tank and i am surprised how easy it really was...

Thanks again Becky... :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

NicolasB said:


> Wish i had seen your vid before i did mine!!! :lol2:
> 
> Stupid question - did you use tile grout or tile adhesive????
> Only asking coz i battled to find coloured grout, well any decent colour anyway, but i used the ready mixed tile adhesive... found it in grey and it worked like a charm! just easier than having to paint afterwards...
> 
> My Ozzie's LOVE their tank and i am surprised how easy it really was...
> 
> Thanks again Becky... :no1:


Hehehe!!! Well recently I learned a trick! Buy normal tile grout in the buckets and add your paint and mix!!! And then brush it on!!.

I got a bowl and scooped 3 large spoons into the bowl and then added some red transparent paint! I got a terracota/dessert colour. If you mixed some black into the grout then you should get grey!.

Obviously your need to put on 2 thick layers first before you can put on a much more watery coloured grout.

But I think tile adhesive is more expensive?? you can get a large tub of tile grout at homebase for £10. And buy on of those paint tester tins for £1.50.


----------



## lee1006

thats a good idea, its also good to put a watery layer of grout on at the end the fill in all the gaps n make it look like real rock. All urs look great! heres mine btw, not as big as urs but its for my geckos

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/595301-my-fake-rock-background-pics.html


----------



## Becky Wheeler

lee1006 said:


> thats a good idea, its also good to put a watery layer of grout on at the end the fill in all the gaps n make it look like real rock. All urs look great! heres mine btw, not as big as urs but its for my geckos
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/595301-my-fake-rock-background-pics.html


Wow looks superb mate!! Good job! :2thumb:

Have you looked at my last viv project??

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/568516-mayan-2012-doomsday-viv-background.html


----------



## lee1006

Becky Wheeler said:


> Wow looks superb mate!! Good job! :2thumb:
> 
> Have you looked at my last viv project??
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/568516-mayan-2012-doomsday-viv-background.html


 
doomsday viv lol, that looks ace, bet it took ages! cant believe u were sellin it or sold it whatever its quality. im thinkin about building some fake walls around mine.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

lee1006 said:


> doomsday viv lol, that looks ace, bet it took ages! cant believe u were sellin it or sold it whatever its quality. im thinkin about building some fake walls around mine.


 
Hi Lee,

It never sold so I kept it for my boa "Zeus". I think it took me 3 months and a few grey hairs later to make the mayan viv.


----------



## lee1006

Becky Wheeler said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> It never sold so I kept it for my boa "Zeus". I think it took me 3 months and a few grey hairs later to make the mayan viv.



yeah i bet, guess u had to throw away some clothes too, makes a right mess!
hope Zeus appreciates the hard work =)


----------



## george cole

*varnishing viv*

Hi just built my viv and used clear yatch varnish strong n tough lol
will try n put up pics i took of viv while building it ok


----------

